# Question about pressure on a DK20s



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

If your pressing instructions that came with your transfers call for a 60psi pressure setting what would that be on a DK press?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We do firm for all.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I own a Hotronix but use 6 (setting goes to 10) for almost all transfers. I did a bunch of tests when I first got the press and found little difference between settings 4 - 8. At 9 or 10 the ink would bleed.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. 6 seems to work well with the DK as well.


----------

